# Rhombodera basalis pictures



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey! This is my freshly molted Rhombodera basalis(Giant green shield mantis).


----------



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

another pic


----------



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

A very angry green thing!


----------



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

sitting on my arm


----------



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

picture numero 5


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2003)

at the first 2 pictures the neon-blue colors come out very well,...
is it true that you can influence the colors by putting a colored paper within their tank?
not an entire colorchange but as i heard you can bring some more blue in your mantis by putting a bluepaper at the wall of his enclosure,....

anyhow,.... great pictures of a great species


----------



## aftershock (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes they do have great color. I will try to put a blue paper in there to check if it gets more blue. This is my only mantis, but I really love them. Gotta get more of them!


----------



## Valael (Oct 5, 2003)

Is there a brown mantis that looks similiar to that one?  (Wide bodied, I mean)


----------



## Steven (Oct 5, 2003)

i guess you mean "deroplatys" species (deadleaf mantis),....
they have also a shield but totally different from this specie.


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 6, 2003)

nice mantid, very nice mantid i have sp too, great mantid have you bred this sp?


----------



## galeogirl (Oct 6, 2003)

What a beautiful specimen.


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 6, 2003)

That's a nice mantis you got there


----------

